# Hunting > Taxidermy >  16 in tahr

## Rees

https://www.trevorwillistaxidermy.com/taxidermy.html

go to line 40   - theres a big ol tahr there from quite a few yr ago!  cracker!


trevs got the page all copyright up so cant really direct link it , it appears.
lots of good game AU an worldwide to look at anyway.... after all,,,  F it, its friday

----------


## Seventenths

Wonder how old that critter is?

----------


## Scout

Some big heads on there but the Taxidermy is ordinary quality

----------


## Sideshow

What I did like is this... https://www.trevorwillistaxidermy.com/howtocape.html

Always wanted to know how to cape and animal. Ŵell here’s how. Might need to practice on a couple first though :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rees

> Wonder how old that critter is?


i cant quite tell the horn rings, but its a whoppen set

----------


## Stocky

> What I did like is this... https://www.trevorwillistaxidermy.com/howtocape.html
> 
> Always wanted to know how to cape and animal. Ŵell here’s how. Might need to practice on a couple first though


Practise first it's quite easy to fuck up if you actually need to do it. As you have to turn the eyelids inside out and open up the ears etc to salt the hides. Otherwise best to have the taxidermist do it. They usually prefer doing it than fixing fuck ups.

----------


## cb14

I'd guess 12 years.

----------


## Rees

> Practise first it's quite easy to fuck up if you actually need to do it. As you have to turn the eyelids inside out and open up the ears etc to salt the hides. Otherwise best to have the taxidermist do it. They usually prefer doing it than fixing fuck ups.


Yip, a fair difference between Caping the deer out from the field and  Prepping a Cape for taxidermy.

ive got another good link on 'how to' cape the deer for trophy mount... ill post it up when i find it ...  Found it.  

Caping Deer for Shoulder Mounts - Step by Step Guide - Sporting Shooter 

good one.

----------

